# Pendleton & child seat



## Hayleyd78 (20 Oct 2018)

ive recently bought a Pendleton but struggling to work out if I can fit a front facing child seat?
I bought a wee ride but that doesn’t seem possible ‍♀️
I like the idea of the Thule?
Any advice would be fabulous


----------



## Cycleops (20 Oct 2018)

Firstly let me say I've absolutely no experience of the fitting. Looking at the wee ride video and pics of the Pendleton I would have thought it was possible. What problem are you having?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Oct 2018)

Does this help? 
View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K4sW-L7uRO4
Did you buy them both from Halfords if so it's there an option to take them back pay a tenner & let them fit them the first time?


----------



## Hayleyd78 (20 Oct 2018)

Thank you so much!
I will attempt this tomorrow. I’d read it wasn’t possible. Then looking at the bar I assumed it wouldn’t work.
I bought the weeride 2nd hand but definitely could go into my local Halfords as there very helpful!
Thanks again


----------

